# Sprungbefehl



## Sowiedu (8. Dez 2006)

Hiho!
Also ich brauch dringend eine Möglichkeit nach einer Abfrage (ja/nein, weiss ich alles wie man das macht) zu einem bestimmten Punkt im Code zu springen und dei Anwedung von da aus ausführen.

Bei Qbasic gab es das "goto", aber das gibt es ja in Java, wie ich gehört habe nicht...wie kann man das sionst machen?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

*goto ist Böse*.
Deshalb ist es auch aus modernen Programmiersprachen verbannt.
Nimm halt eine Methode...


----------



## Sowiedu (8. Dez 2006)

Wenn ich wüsste was genau eine Methode ist und wie man sie in diesem Fall verwendet *zackundweg*

*sichimgebüschverkreicht*


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

Oder eine while-Schleife mehr. Goto ist grundsätzlich überflüssig (auch in Basic)-> nur für Schreibfaule bietet dat Dingens eine "elegante" Lösung.


----------



## Sowiedu (8. Dez 2006)

Naja, aber ich mein es ist ja nicht schlecht wenn man im Programmieren schreibfaul ist.
Wenn es nicht überhand nimmt, wird der code so viel übersichtlicher, oder? ^^


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

Sowiedu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich wüsste was genau eine Methode ist und wie man sie in diesem Fall verwendet *zackundweg*
> 
> *sichimgebüschverkreicht*



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:    www.javabuch.de


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

Übersichtlicher mit goto? :bahnhof:  :noe:  :meld:  :cry:  --> bin weg.


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *goto ist Böse*.
> Deshalb ist es auch aus modernen Programmiersprachen verbannt.
> Nimm halt eine Methode...



Aber interessanterweise ist 'goto' in Java vorgemerkt. Enum hat man ja auch eingeführt, oder? Gab es doch in den ersten Versionen auch nicht. Aber goto kann ruhig ewig auf der Warteliste schmoren.


----------



## byte (8. Dez 2006)

Wo haste das denn gelesen, dass GOTO vorgemerkt sein soll? Hab ich noch nie gehört...




> Java has no goto statement1. Studies illustrated that goto is (mis)used more often than not simply "because it's there". Eliminating goto led to a simplification of the language--there are no rules about the effects of a goto into the middle of a for statement, for example. Studies on approximately 100,000 lines of C code determined that roughly 90 percent of the goto statements were used purely to obtain the effect of breaking out of nested loops. As mentioned above, multi-level break and continue remove most of the need for goto statements.



Quelle: http://java.sun.com/docs/white/langenv/Simple.doc2.html


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Schon komisch, aber ich denke man getrost davon ausgehen das goto nie seinen Weg in die JLS finden wird.
Die Sprunglabels sind mir schon zu viel des Guten  :autsch:


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo haste das denn gelesen, dass GOTO vorgemerkt sein soll? Hab ich noch nie gehört...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na weils doch ein reserviertes Wort ist, oder bring ich da mal wieder was durcheinander?


----------



## byte (8. Dez 2006)

Stimmt, is mir noch nie aufgefallen. :shock:


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

reservierte worte sind nicht vorgemerkt, sie sind bloss reserviert

goto wird ziemlich sicher nie in java kommen


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

hmmm, schon lustig.... wenn ich ein goto eingebe sagt Eclipse: "assert expected"  :autsch:
Weiß Eclipse etwas das wir noch nicht wissen?  :lol:


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmm, schon lustig.... wenn ich ein goto eingebe sagt Eclipse: "assert expected"  :autsch:
> Weiß Eclipse etwas das wir noch nicht wissen?  :lol:



...die Übernahme des Menschen durch die Maschine. Aber das gehört eigentlich in die Plauderecke.


----------



## Fatal Error (8. Dez 2006)

finde ich komisch, weil ich schonmal ein goto statement in java quelltext gesehen habe.
weiß nicht mehr genau wo aber war sicher eine java klasse.

das war ca so:


```
if (x < y) goto L1_

...

L1_: x = y;
```

mich würde das jetzt echt mal interresieren


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2006)

War vielleicht C#? Ist Javaähnlich nur halt goto ist erlaubt.


----------



## Fatal Error (8. Dez 2006)

nein es war ganz sicher eine .java datei und ich hatte auch die compilierte .class datei...die hab ich auch decompiliert um sicher zu sein.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Dez 2006)

Konntest du die Java-Datei auch kompilieren? Das glaube ich eher nicht...

Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass ein Decompiler solchen Code ausgibt, weil er es nicht besser hinkriegt...


----------



## MrChance (8. Dez 2006)

goto ist nur ein reserviertes Schlüsselwort und wird in Java nicht benutzt.

Ergo: Du irrst dich. ;-)


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Dez 2006)

MrChance hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ergo: Du irrst dich. ;-)



Nicht ganz!

Ich habe auch schonmal gotos in Quellcodes gesehen,
die allerdings vom Jad-Decompiler generiert wurden.


----------



## Gast (9. Dez 2006)

das goto ist dann bytecode der nicht zurück übersetzt wurde


----------

